# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  आइए जानें हाइपोथायरायडिज्म और हाइपरथायराइडिज्म में क्*या अंतर है

## Apurv Sharma

वेसे तो हाइपोथायरायडिज्म और हाइपरथायराइडिज्म   दोनों हैं तो थायराइड के ही प्रकार, लेकिन दोनों ही बिल्कुल अलग-अलग अवस्थाएं हैं। परन्तु दोनों के लक्षण अलग हैं। और हमें दोनों में अलग प्रकार से रहन-सहन में बदलाव करना पड़ता है। तो आइए जानें हाइपोथायरायडिज्म और हाइपरथायराइडिज्म में क्*या अंतर है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरथायराइडिज्म के लक्षण:-*  ऐसा भी हो सकता है , हाइपरथायराइडिज्म होने पर  आपको इसके कोई लक्षण नहीं दिखाई दें या फिर  हो सकता है आपको यह सब लक्षण दिखाई दें।



नर्वस होना , कमजोर या थका हुआ महसूस करना।सांस लेते समय समस्या, हृदय गति बढ़ना, हाथ कांपना। पसीना आना, गर्मी लगना।बाल झड़ने की समस्या होना।पर्याप्त भोजन लेने के बाद भी तेजी से वजन मे कमी  होना।अल्प माहवारी।त्वचा मे खुजली  होना।नरम नाखून होना ।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लक्षण:-*शुष्क त्वचा और भंगुर नाखून होना ।वजन बढ़ना, थकान होना , चिड़चिड़ापन, डिप्रेशन।फूला हुआ चेहरा।ठंड मे असहिष्णुता क ।संयुक्त और मांसपेशियों में दर्द।कब्ज की तकलीफ होना।भौंहों के बालों का झड़ना।पसीने की कमी होना ।भारी या अनियमित माहवारी और बिगड़ा प्रजनन।हृदय गति कम होना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपोथायरायडिज्म होने के कारण:-*दवाएं जैसे लिथियम कार्बोनेट।आनुवंशिकता भी इस का कारण हो सकता है ।शरीर में आयोडीन का कम स्तर कम होना ।पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि और ह्य्पोथालमस में गड़बड़ी।वायरल और बैक्टीरियल संक्रमण होने  के कारण।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरथाइराइडिज्म के कारण:-*ग्रेव्स रोग इस की बड़ी वजह है। इसमें थायरॉयड ग्रंथि से थायरॉयड हार्मोन का स्राव बहुत अधिक बढ़ जाता है।विनाइन (नॉनकैन्सरस) थाइराइड ट्यूमर, जो कि अनियंत्रित ढंग से थाइराइड हार्मोन की बढ़ी हुई मात्रा को निकालता है।विषाक्त मल्टीनोडूलर गण्डमाला, ऐसी अवस्था जिसके कारण थायरायड ग्रंथि, कई विनाइन (नॉनकैन्सरस) थायरायड ट्यूमर की वजह से बड़ी हो जाती है और थायरायड हार्मोन के स्राव की मात्रा को बढ़ा देती है।

----------

